# New guy here, 1988 Hobie Power Skiff



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

Newbie to sight, Just rebuilt 88 hobie power skiff. hope to post pics soon


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome to the site. Looking forward to seeing your rebuild pics.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Welcome! That was my first boat and there are a couple rebuilds on this site.


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

here is a couple of pics. i will post rebuild pics on the bragging forum


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice! Is that the 13’ or 15’ model?


----------



## Joe Cesario (Jun 18, 2019)

15' 
outboard 50hp johnson special


----------

